# No idea what this is...



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

found this growing on the lid of my froglet enclosure a couple days ago:

















found this today:









some kind of mold?? ..sorry pics aren't better


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know about the first one, the second is a slime mold and harmless. It's the result of a humid environment (and very cool looking).


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I think I found out what it is after a bit of research about slime molds... the first pics are the sporangia and the last one is the plasmodium?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep.


----------

